# C & C 24 pros and cons



## chuckg (Nov 30, 2000)

*C & C 24 pros and cons*

I am seriously considering a 77 C&C 24 for sailing around the Buzzards Bay area and hope to get some feedback from other folks with some experience with this particular class. I would need to purchase a new working jib or 110% jib for the boat and possibly a new depth guage and have found a wide range of prices so I could use some feedback from this as well. Any sort of info would be welcome.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*C & C 24 pros and cons*

I had a C&C 30 for a number of years and absolutely loved her. I think that C&C make fine boats. That being said, I wud spend the money and get a pre-purchase survey.

You might want to chek out the 25'' for sale at www.blockislandmaritime.com

Good Luck.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*C & C 24 pros and cons*

If you can handle a 24 you can handle a 30'' boat. Having owned both and sailed in Buzzards Bay I suggest you get as big a boat as you can afford.

I really like C&C''s but the 24 has an outboard and when they hobby horse the prop comes out of the water. Buzzards Bay has lot''s of wind and waves.

Good luck.


----------



## leluck (Jan 6, 2001)

*C & C 24 pros and cons*

Chuck, I owned a 1980 C&C 24 from 1987 through 1999. I thought the boat was very well designed and constructed, and about the best boat for day sailing and limited cruising on the Chesapeake Bay that I could find. She would pound a little in choppy conditions, and the comment about the prop coming out of the water occasionally is a valid one. I had a 1980 Honda 7.5 outboard that I replaced in 1997 with a Honda 8. Both had long shafts, and the mount was adjustable, so not too bad a problem. Annual maintenance was a breeze. Basically one day to compound and wax the topsides and paint the bottom (I recommend ablative paint to minimize prep time). My only significant maintenance problem with the cabin windows, both port and starboard. The plexiglass windows are bonded to the cabin with (what appears to be) expoy or polyester resin, such that they are structurally integrated into the cabin side. The starboard window developed a vertical hairline crack (that never caused too much leakage or problem). The port window separated from the cabin at the aft end, and leaked more than I would tolerate. I made a template of the old window before removing it, had it duplicated in plexiglass at a local auto glass shop, and reinstalled it in 3M 5200, secured with s/s round head screws approx 12 in on center. I was not comfortable with my ability to rebed the window in resin or epoxy or whatever. This worked well, and was a one-weekend project to install. The chief reason I no longer have the boat is that my then financee, now wife did not like the head arrangement in that model of the C&C 24. The portapotti behind a canvas curtain did not afford enough privacy, so she suggested we get a larger boat. But for that, I would still be sailing the C&C. Good luck with a boat that I strongly recommend.


----------



## chuckg (Nov 30, 2000)

*C & C 24 pros and cons*

Hi, 
I just want to thank you for turning me on to the C&C 25 over at Block Island Maritime. I am currently having a survey done on the boat (as soon as the weather gets above freezing)and if everything checks out alright, I will be the boat''s next owner. Have you had any experience with this particular boat? It appears to be well maintained but unfortunately, took on some water during the past few snows (I think through the the companionway boards) and it currently has about 2 inches of solid ice sitting on the cabin floor. Once again, thank you for the tip on the boat.
Chuck Gilchrest


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

*C & C 24 pros and cons*

Chuck:

Alas, I do not have any experience with that particular boat. In my quest to purchase an inexpensive boat, I stumbled across the website. Good luck with survey. Keep us informed as to your progress.


----------



## slrrls2000 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: C & C 24 pros and cons*

I know these posts are over 10 years old.
But in the event that ChuckG still gets an update on this post.
Then, I have to ask if he like his purchase and tell us all about the boat.
I have always been interested in pocket cruisers and this one seems roomy.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: C & C 24 pros and cons*

The 24' is a good boat, I enjoy mine on a regular basis


----------



## slrrls2000 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: C & C 24 pros and cons*

Does your 24 have any type of kitchen area?


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: C & C 24 pros and cons*

Mine is a 1979 which had a different layout to the earlier ones. There is a galley area on the port side by the companionway, I have a 2 burner un-pressurised alcohol stove in there. There's a storage shelf behind, and a moulded storage cubby to the left under the cockpit. On the starboard side opposite is a sink, mine has electric pressurised water, and a decent sized icebox. The other designs of the 24' had the head mounted aft where my galley area is, so the stove/sink/icebox were crammed in opposite (if they even have a stove, sink, icebox etc). The head on mine is forward under the v-berth, good for space and a little more privacy, not ideal when the missus needs to use it during the night 
Overall, for a 24' she has a ton of space below, not quite standing headroom. Certainly fine for a couple for a long weekend, maybe a week if you are well organised.

Sails great, accelerates quickly, turns on a dime, very responsive, great fun. Mine has a traveller and jib tracks, cunningham, vang and outhaul so it's pretty good for trimming. Will probably add a backstay adjuster this season.

Aha! Found some photos. These were before I bought her, she was just getting unpacked after winter. I am in the process of replacing the plaid too 
Looking aft. There is storage under the stove too, as well as under the sink.









Looking forward, certainly one of the roomier 24' out there and gives you a taste of that "big boat feel"


----------



## slrrls2000 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: C & C 24 pros and cons*

Thanks alot, that really is a 24 with a lot of room!


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: C & C 24 pros and cons*

No problem, let me know if you have any more questions about her.


----------



## Windellao3 (May 11, 2009)

*Re: C & C 24 pros and cons*

I just purchased a 1975 C&C 24. This will be my first of many, have you had any problems finding any parts?


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: C & C 24 pros and cons*

Very few parts are C&C specific so no issues, if you need certain bits such as stanchion bases, these guys have odds and ends that come in handy, Holland Marine Products¨


----------



## Miclev85 (Jan 2, 2021)

leluck said:


> *C & C 24 pros and cons*
> Hi Leluck,
> 
> I bought a 24 ft C&C last summer and love it. I have a dark blue hull and I have seen crack in the paint... I was wondering if you, or anyone here might have an Idea on what the paint is on this boat? Thanks in advance!


----------

